# 2.7T Engine differences??



## toniz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to the 2.7T, so i would like to find out what are the actual differences between the 2.7T motors fitted to the A6, S4 and RS4. Eg.- internals, heads, turbos, management, harness, etc.
I'm looking to buy an A6 with possible engine damage.
I'm definitely modifying it, so i'm looking at the following options.
A. Fix the stock motor (if fixable), and go for bigger turbos + Chip+Exhaust, etc.
B. S4 engine
C RS4 Engine.
Also, how strong is the Tiptronic gearbox, what HP levels can sustain.
Any input is highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Engine differences?? (toniz)*

S4 / A6: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...h.pdf
RS4: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
It will be hard to find a complete RS4 engine for sale.
Tip can handle more than some people will tell you but be sure to change the fluid if higher mileage. Weakest link is the TC so replace it with aftermarket, esp if you already plan to have the drivetrain out.


----------



## toniz (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.7T Engine differences?? (GLS-S4)*

Hi, 
Thanks for the plenty info.
What would they mean by that: "A tuning protective device prevents
the S4 engine control unit being
installed in the A6!"
What stops me from using a S4 ECU, apart from the immo coding.
Aslo, would A6 chipped ECU, have the same or better performance results then stock S4 ecu?


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

if your getting an a6 with a broken engine AND tragictronic transmission... he better be paying YOU! seriously just find a good 2.7tt with 6speed


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

+1 if you want to build the car your better off with a 6spd with higher miles, possibly one that needs new turbos, not an engine.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (sleep.:R)*

+2.....I always shake my head when I see "Need info on Tip to 6speed swap" Threads on other forums.
If you want to go for power, the the 6speed, its as bulletproof as you can get for an OEM tranny.


----------

